# Seamless Polymer Clay



## creativewriting (Jan 7, 2010)

I have read several posts about visible seams when wrapping tubes with polymer clay. Some avoid wrapping by making standard blanks then drilling and gluing like wood or acrylic. In my frugality I like wrapping to eliminate waste. Over the holidays I grabbed some scrap clay and experimented with a few techniques that I use to avoid seams. The attached pictures may help those that are having issues with seams.

The first picture includes all 3 blanks. For sake of posting I will only talk about one at a time. The blue one is by far my favorite. When you are holding it the depth of color is amazing and the black highlights the two colors. The gold one is growing on me and the depth of color and effect is pretty incredible. The last one I could take or leave, but I am sure with the right colors it could be a keeper. All three are finished with CA.

In the second picture I show the basics of making the gold blank. You can use different colors. This is made with Premo pearl clays (Pearl and Gold). The clay contains mica particles that add the depth to the blank. I roll out (using the pasta machine) medium sheets of clay. Using a tissue blade (long razor blade) I chop the sheets into small pieces. There is no science to this. I have also used a small food processor that I keep for clay. Once everything is chopped you have (2) options. Option one is to roll the clay back together. Wrap the tube with a thin layer of pearl and then using the tissue blade make thin slices of the combined clays to laminate the covered tube. Roll the tube on a flat surface and it will smooth the blank. The second option is to roll the tube directly on the chopped clay. Once you get good coverage roll the tube on a flat surface to blend everything together. Both yield great results and hide all seams. It may sound simple and that’s because it is. Fire the tube in the oven at 275F for about 30 minutes or so (depending on thickness), turn to size, and finish.

To be continued……


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Jan 7, 2010)

I was confused about the whole concept before, but this clears it right up! Thanks!


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for showing this process Keith, the blanks are awesome.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 7, 2010)

Man I have got to try some of that.


----------



## khogan16 (Jan 10, 2010)

if turning wasn't bad enough, Now I have to try this, oh yeah there's that whole acrylic thing and I have a new jigsaw that I got for christmas.......... Now if I could only add three more hours to the days I could fit all of this in.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 10, 2010)

I've got 7 different blocks here staring at me on the desk.  Can you work them in a colder shop?  

It's probably around 50 in my shop right now, so I was going to wait until it warms up some, but if I can do it now, I may try it this week for a sierra pen.  I bought some silver metallic and some other colors that I want to try to do a damascus pen blank with.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 10, 2010)

jleiwig said:


> I've got 7 different blocks here staring at me on the desk. Can you work them in a colder shop?
> 
> It's probably around 50 in my shop right now, so I was going to wait until it warms up some, but if I can do it now, I may try it this week for a sierra pen. I bought some silver metallic and some other colors that I want to try to do a damascus pen blank with.


 
Bring it inside!  I was showing my wife the pasta machine and started playing around with it, the next thing you know I was kneading clay and running it through the machine.  I didn't notice any odor whatsoever so see nothing wrong with taking over a table somewhere.  Who knows, perhaps your sweetie will take an interest and when that happens, it's Katie bar the door 'cause you'll have a green light for supplies for a quite a while!


----------



## creativewriting (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm with George. I have (2) seperate work spaces. Most of my clay work takes place in our office/shop/play room. My wife hangs out on the couch and I play with clay in between commercials or if I don't like what she is watching. There really is no odor to be worried about and the cold temperatures will make it hard to warm the clay up. It can be done, but it will take a little extra kneading. You won't have to worry about all the dust either if you are indoors.

George has your wife found the polymer clay jewelry websites yet.  If she does you better stock up!

Have fun!


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 11, 2010)

I also do clay work inside the house.  I keep the toaster oven in the garage and cook it there to avoid fumes inside the house.  It is much easier to use when the temperature is warmer.


----------

